# What is the Best Impact Foam?



## SonicJoker (Jan 31, 2013)

No one has any experience with this?


----------



## UKPowder (Apr 28, 2012)

dude, just suck it up. get wrist guards and maybe impact shorts but you dont need any more than that, apart from a pair of balls


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

the hard shell is protecting your tailbone, it may not be comfortable but its designed that was for a reason. 

I suppose if its too much pain i would suggest some high density closed cell memory foam in place of the shell/pad


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

one time i saw this guy tie a the sleeves of a hoody around his waist. so the main part was in his snow pants. so maybe hoody's are the best foam. ?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

UKPowder said:


> dude, just suck it up. get wrist guards and maybe impact shorts but you dont need any more than that, apart from a pair of balls


That post doesn't even make sense?!? :dunno: Thanks but the next time I'm tumbling down a cliff over rocks I'll be glad I kept my gear on...



SonicJoker said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what kind of foam to get and where I can get it?


Welcome! I have to agree with CMS and think that the manufacturer has chosen the right padding/shells designed for protection. That said my upper armor has a spine protector made of just nylon and foam. The foam padding in it is a fairly high density foam. Seems like the type of material used on the inside of hockey gear and knee pads.

Maybe you could get some old hockey shoulder pads and cut the foam out of them, then shape it to size? I'm sure there's a source for the raw foam somewhere, but I'm not sure I'd know where to begin looking. Possibly a camping mat would work (the foam rolls you put on the ground before putting your sleeping bag down).

Overall no protection will stop everything, but I'd rather have some layer of protection on between me and the objects trying to get me!


----------



## Vital (Feb 4, 2013)

Which exact shorts/protection did you get??


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I like my Demon D30 shorts. They are lightweight, thin, and flexible. I can wear them under my snow pants for the hour drive to the mountain and they don't bother me a bit.

That, and I just learned to board this year so I've spent plenty of time on my ass. So far, my tailbone is just fine. 

I can't imagine wearing hard pads or those bulky azz-padz or whatever.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

i used the skeletools pants and azzpadz at the same time. works for me imo.


----------



## SonicJoker (Jan 31, 2013)

poutanen said:


> That post doesn't even make sense?!? :dunno: Thanks but the next time I'm tumbling down a cliff over rocks I'll be glad I kept my gear on...


Thanks! Couldn't have said it better myself...




Vital said:


> Which exact shorts/protection did you get??


I got Demon "Flexforce Low"

What bothers me is that it seems to hurt my tailbone just from small "light" falls and then continues to bother me when I'm on the lift. I think I may send Demon an e-mail and see what they say...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SonicJoker said:


> What bothers me is that it seems to hurt my tailbone just from small "light" falls and then continues to bother me when I'm on the lift. I think I may send Demon an e-mail and see what they say...


That just doesn't seem right. Do you have any tenderness in that area otherwise?

(oh god, *that's* going to bring out the pervs :laugh: )


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> That just doesn't seem right. Do you have any tenderness in that area otherwise?
> 
> (oh god, *that's* going to bring out the pervs :laugh: )


Did you just ask him if his ass was tender??? :blink:


----------



## SonicJoker (Jan 31, 2013)

:laugh: no, no tenderness. lol

Without the rear pad in, falls do not hurt.

I'm starting to think it's because I have a flat (no) butt. This means that the rear pad extends out far enough causing all the force to be placed on my tailbone...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like you need some way to spread the impact force. They have some pretty rigid foams at the Foam Shop, and in several thicknesses. Can't help with specifics, but maybe if you go there and check it out, something will click.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

i have been boarding 4 years...first 3 years i wore hard shell padded shorts and wrist guards. I took off after first year the thigh hard parts, just leaving the pads. I left on the hard shell for tail bone. In my 4th year I quite wearing the shorts all together. I highly recommend hard shell tail bone protection until you notice you don't fall on you butt anymore.

I still wear the wrist guards and for now think I will continue to. I just think regardless of how long you have been boarding that one bad fall - which could happen to anyone - could happen anytime.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the OP is confusing _comfort_ with _protection_. Certain things like the hardshell armor and D3O is designed to protect you in a harder fall and prevent serious injury. It's not as comfortable as say a softer foam, but is going to perform much better in a hard fall in terms of impact absorption or energy disbursement or whatever you wanna call it.

To anyone talking shit, that's laughable. Nothing wrong with wearing some body armor or helmet or whatever as a preventative measure. If it means you can ride longer/harder with more confidence, it's a good investment. After I broke my tailbone a few years back, I wore impact short for a couple seasons of snowboarding and FR/DH mountain biking until it was more healed. Don't wear it anymore, but wouldn't knock anyone who does.


----------

